# Alternative to a "Fanny pack"?



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

So.. being that it's summer, I like to wear shorts, and very light shorts at that. I'm looking for something like a fanny pack, but.. ya know.. cooler. Something that can hold my wallet, phone, car keys, and maybe some sort of item that has the same weight, size, and shape of a Ruger LCP... in case I ever want to carry another one to replace the one I lost in the kayak accident. 

Suggestions? Thanks in advance! 

Edit* Just wanted to say also that I'm not interested in those belly bands.. cool idea, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Fanny packs are not cool!*

In my cleaning out of stuff, I found 3 old fanny packs. I don't think I've used a fanny pack for more than a decade at the cool and hip daughter's request. I was thinking if I was walking for 500 miles with a backpack, having a fanny pack with some basics like a knife, snacks, chapstick, gum, flashlight, ID, handkerchief, etc. would be handy, just not cool! I was thinking SHTF, I don't care about being cool, just comfortable and alive!

I did see an idea to alter a jean jacket and to add some pockets, outside, inside, some up the sleeve at the cuff, etc. I have also seen a vest idea like this. Except, if you are hot, hot, hot and trying to wear less, this won't fit the bill for your request. Along the same lines, people have stashed stuff in their hats.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

How about an IWB like a CrossBreed mini-tuck?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> In my cleaning out of stuff, I found 3 old fanny packs. I don't think I've used a fanny pack for more than a decade at the cool and hip daughter's request. I was thinking if I was walking for 500 miles with a backpack, having a fanny pack with some basics like a knife, snacks, chapstick, gum, flashlight, ID, handkerchief, etc. would be handy, just not cool! I was thinking SHTF, I don't care about being cool, just comfortable and alive!
> 
> I did see an idea to alter a jean jacket and to add some pockets, outside, inside, some up the sleeve at the cuff, etc. I have also seen a vest idea like this. Except, if you are hot, hot, hot and trying to wear less, this won't fit the bill for your request. Along the same lines, people have stashed stuff in their hats.


yeah, if it was SHTF scenario, I wouldn't care.. but yes.. I'm shallow and want to look as cool as possible prior to SHTF. 

And no.. I'm thinking the jean jacket wouldn't work in this heat and humidity!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Caribou said:


> How about an IWB like a CrossBreed mini-tuck?


Sorry if I wasn't clear.... in my original post I was asking for something to hold my wallet, phone, cars keys, and that other thing.. I don't really think that mini-tuck addresses all that. Thanks though.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

man purse.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear.... in my original post I was asking for something to hold my wallet, phone, cars keys, and that other thing.. I don't really think that mini-tuck addresses all that. Thanks though.


Pockets???:dunno:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

what you need is a satchel... indiana jones had one...


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I use this (in Tan):

http://www.amazon.com/Condor-EDC-OP-Edc-Bag/dp/B0086UB5OG/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Looks more tactical than a generic murse...

Or get a messenger bag.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Pockets???:dunno:


Again.. SORRY if I wasn't clear in my original post........... I stated that I like to wear very light shorts when I'm not at work. Putting all that stuff in the pockets is either not comfortable, or just not practical. Also.. while I appreciate the replies... did you mention "pockets" because you wanted a reason why I don't use them? Or were you asking because you were thinking that I hadn't thought of using my pockets???


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like maybe youre looking for something like a 5.11push pack or rush pack..


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

After I got my first CC permit, I bought a nice leather fanny pack holster. That was many years ago and I have never used it. Wear pants like a man and carry all your stuff in the pockets!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I am in Texas right now. I've worn shorts, with a darker T-shirt. I did wear my lost Smith and Wesson M&P9C along with wallet, iphone, and a big folding knife. If I was home longer I'd figure out a way to carry an extra mag for the gun I don't have. 

Bottom line is you should have no problem concealing an LC9 in a Inside the Waistband holster. I'd avoid having my gun away from my side even in a pack. Now I would put a spare gun or spare magazines in a bag that I'd have on me.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I picked up a 511 Push pack.
Handy little bag. Amazon sent me the wrong color (olive green) so after using it a few times over the last month I'm thinking about getting my first choice kaki and the black one too. BTW, thanks Sentry for the heads up on it.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I like a tan vest. It's light in color and weight. I can wear it alone of over a tshirt, or even over a coat. It's basically a 36hr kit in it's own right. 

Map, compass, fire, glowstick and two inch candle, bag of trail mix, some colored cordage, a pair of trash bags, safety pins, and water filter (life straw). Only thing I didn't manage to get into this thing for around 10pds is a shelter. 

All that broken up between 6 pockets down the front, only issues I ever have is the life straw is a little awkward on the pocket it's in, and the map and trail mix are a little big but the mix gets eaten.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! The thing I'm trying to avoid here is using my pockets. I must not have explained attire correctly in this blazing NC heat. So when I'm headed out for a quick errand or whatnot, I wear these very thin, very comfortable loose fitting shorts with no real waistband to speak off, and therefore, no belt. The reason I'm looking at a "fanny pack" or waist pack is that if I put those items in my pockets, they pull the non existent waistband down, and also flop around against my legs... So I'm looking for something that is in itself, it's own belt and pocket. The 5.11 pushpack might be what I'm looking for.. but after all this searching, I may just go with a waist pack/fanny pack and call it a day.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

since you don't use your pockets do you use a belt? because if you don't then you're out of luck using any type of pouch or bag. and in your op you didn't specify if you did or did not use a belt with your "cooler" shorts.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> In my cleaning out of stuff, I found 3 old fanny packs. I don't think I've used a fanny pack for more than a decade at the cool and hip daughter's request. I was thinking if I was walking for 500 miles with a backpack, having a fanny pack with some basics like a knife, snacks, chapstick, gum, flashlight, ID, handkerchief, etc. would be handy, just not cool! I was thinking SHTF, I don't care about being cool, just comfortable and alive!
> 
> I did see an idea to alter a jean jacket and to add some pockets, outside, inside, some up the sleeve at the cuff, etc. I have also seen a vest idea like this. Except, if you are hot, hot, hot and trying to wear less, this won't fit the bill for your request. Along the same lines, people have stashed stuff in their hats.


I have a Levis jacket that has two inside pockets, I had the wife sew zippers on them. Funny thing usually when it gets cold enough for me to wear a coat (mid 30's) it's my police coat. Haven't worn that Levis one for years. I put in in the motor home as another spare. I probably own at least 20 some coats, none of which I ever wear. There is one in every car/truck. One of my bad habits, when yard sales have a new coat up for grabs or very slightly used, I buy it. I'm my own Goodwill store...


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess it comes down to Velcro. Stick the item where ever comfortable


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxpedition makes some interesting carriers... And they are very well made..

http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=maxpedition&go=&qs=ds&form=QBRE&aq=maxpedition&aid=&ct=&qs=n&pq=maxpedition&sp=&rt=Completions&tk=&spv=&sl=E&sc=&st=&ast=SAAAAAAA


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

There are also nice leather pouches you can use but you need to use a belt to hold them. I have three different pouches I can use when I want to. Two are nice and soft and the other is more rigid.

http://www.darkknightarmoury.com/c-103-leather-pouches.aspx


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Travelon anti-theft pistol bag.
http://www.amazon.com/Travelon-Anti-Theft-Pistol-Packing-Shoulder/dp/B005CEI02E/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

If you can find this because I think it's discontinued but may be found still in some places.

I was planning to get one but it's almost exactly the same size of my Pacsafe.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! The thing I'm trying to avoid here is using my pockets. I must not have explained attire correctly in this blazing NC heat. So when I'm headed out for a quick errand or whatnot, I wear these very thin, very comfortable loose fitting shorts with no real waistband to speak off, and therefore, no belt. The reason I'm looking at a "fanny pack" or waist pack is that if I put those items in my pockets, they pull the non existent waistband down, and also flop around against my legs... So I'm looking for something that is in itself, it's own belt and pocket. The 5.11 pushpack might be what I'm looking for.. but after all this searching, I may just go with a waist pack/fanny pack and call it a day.


I'm in the Houston market, no need to explain heat and humidity.

http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/All-Hazards/PUSH-Pack.html


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

d_saum said:


> So.. being that it's summer, I like to wear shorts, and very light shorts at that. I'm looking for something like a fanny pack, but.. ya know.. cooler. Something that can hold my wallet, phone, car keys, and maybe some sort of item that has the same weight, size, and shape of a Ruger LCP... in case I ever want to carry another one to replace the one I lost in the kayak accident.
> 
> Suggestions? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit* Just wanted to say also that I'm not interested in those belly bands.. cool idea, but not what I'm looking for.


I also like to wear shorts, all the time(at weddings ):nuts: but any way is not a bad idea, since I`m wear army bdu`s ,I keep my wallet in my leg pocket and the pack for all other extras, my CCWP is always at my side, never in a pack, and for the woods I have my trusted army butt pack, has never let me down.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I once read that anyone that wanted to carry a firearm would have to make concessions to their wardrobe. If you don't even want to concede to shorts with pockets and a belt I don't know that I can come up with anything less cumbersome.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

backlash said:


> man purse.


A murse.

____


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> since you don't use your pockets do you use a belt? because if you don't then you're out of luck using any type of pouch or bag. and in your op you didn't specify if you did or did not use a belt with your "cooler" shorts.


No ma'am... I'm not using a belt with those shorts. That was kind of the thing I was shooting for with a fanny pack, or alternative, that they have their own belt/support system.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> I have a Levis jacket that has two inside pockets, I had the wife sew zippers on them. Funny thing usually when it gets cold enough for me to wear a coat (mid 30's) it's my police coat. Haven't worn that Levis one for years. I put in in the motor home as another spare. I probably own at least 20 some coats, none of which I ever wear. There is one in every car/truck. One of my bad habits, when yard sales have a new coat up for grabs or very slightly used, I buy it. I'm my own Goodwill store...


    Am I speaking Greek or something???? lol... While I appreciate the input.. I'm trying to AVOID more clothing in the heat and humidity of NC... why in the world would I consider a jacket??? 
:scratch


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I once read that anyone that wanted to carry a firearm would have to make concessions to their wardrobe. If you don't even want to concede to shorts with pockets and a belt I don't know that I can come up with anything less cumbersome.


Well... my neighbor... a retired cop, uses a fanny pack. It holds his pistol, wallet, keys, phone, and other assorted items... so there is that. Forgive me for wondering if there was an alternative to the dreaded fanny pack that did not include heavier shorts and a belt.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

readytogo said:


> I also like to wear shorts, all the time(at weddings ):nuts: but any way is not a bad idea, since I`m wear  army bdu`s ,I keep my wallet in my leg pocket and the pack for all other extras, my CCWP is always at my side, never in a pack, and for the woods I have my trusted army butt pack, has never let me down.


Thanks.. I've been looking at butt packs, but they are a little larger than I'd like. I have a few options and places to look so I'm sure I'll find something! Thanks for the input though! :beercheer:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok.. so.. I think ideally, I am going to start out with a waist pack/fanny pack thing and see how it goes. Someone mentioned Target has a good selection so I'll check there tomorrow. If not, there is one that I found HERE that I really like, but it's a little more than I'd like to spend without actually seeing it in person, but if the cheaper packs work ok, I may upgrade to that one down the road.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to find these but I couldn't remember their names. Check these out and let us know.

Smart Carry Holster
http://smartcarry.com/

Thunderwear
http://www.thunderwear.com/


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> In my cleaning out of stuff, I found 3 old fanny packs. I don't think I've used a fanny pack for more than a decade at the cool and hip daughter's request.


PFFTTT. I'm 25 years old and I think fanny packs are the sh**. I'd embarrass the hell out of my husband if he'd let me wear one every day. Muwhahaha


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Sorry it took me so long to find these but I couldn't remember their names. Check these out and let us know.
> 
> Smart Carry Holster
> http://smartcarry.com/
> ...


Yet again... am I freakin speaking Greek??? In both of those suggestions, where would I put my wallet, Keys, and cell phone?????

:gaah: (sorry.. but I can't believe I have to keep mentioning that)

OK.. so I was talking to my neighbor the other day and asked him where he got his fanny pack (for some reason, they are harder to find than I thought they would be), and he said he couldn't remember where he got the one he currently uses. He then told me that he had another one that he hadn't used in a while, and he didn't like it because it was too big, but I could have it if I wanted it. Well, lo and behold, he busts out the absolute most perfect fanny pack ever. It's made by Ace Case, and it has a small outer pouch perfect for my cell phone, and slightly bigger middle pouch for my keys and wallet, and a few other items if needed, and lastly... the main pouch which has a holster in it for a medium to large frame pistol. :2thumb:

The only issue was the strap was a few inches too short to clasp shut, but dear old mom found the exact same strap material at a fabric place for $1.61. This is a win of EPIC proportions!

To see what I am talking about in a newer, updated version, *CLICK HERE!*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

d_saum said:


> So.. being that it's summer, I like to wear shorts, and very light shorts at that. I'm looking for something like a fanny pack, but.. ya know.. cooler. Something that can hold my wallet, phone, car keys, and maybe some sort of item that has the same weight, size, and shape of a Ruger LCP... in case I ever want to carry another one to replace the one I lost in the kayak accident.
> 
> Suggestions? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit* Just wanted to say also that I'm not interested in those belly bands.. cool idea, but not what I'm looking for.


What about a nice little "field bag" instead? Find it at: http://www.cafepress.com/preparedsociety


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a pack that would give you a bit more space.

http://www.amazon.com/Teton-Sports-...74603498&sr=1-1&keywords=backpacks+for+hiking


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

:brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: You folks are going to give me a nervous breakdown..



Caribou said:


> Here is a pack that would give you a bit more space.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Teton-Sports-...74603498&sr=1-1&keywords=backpacks+for+hiking


What??? :gaah: That is ABSOLUTELY what I am NOT looking for... thanks for not even reading what the $%&# I posted.



mike_dippert said:


> So you run errands in a tennis outfit and you're looking for a bag/pouch to carry all your EDC essentials and $12.50 worth of quarters (weight of an empty LCP). But preferably not have the rad styl'ns of the 80's?
> 
> Satchel/murse/messenger bag is all I can think of. I'm sure there's tacticool fanny packs but I'm avoiding that suggestion.
> 
> Attire should be function over form when CCing. A belly band holster would be a smarter idea and greatly lighten the load of your "fanny pack." They are made with light breathable fabrics now, it's not like wearing a fat-burner band.


I.... I'm like.. I'm really at a loss for words on this one.. Are people even reading what I typed aside from the title of the thread? I'm about to lose my [email protected] mind with this thread because apparently almost NO ONE is reading what I wanted, did not want, and then actually DID FIND (see below) and is now working perfectly for me. :brickwall:



d_saum said:


> OK.. so I was talking to my neighbor the other day and asked him where he got his fanny pack (for some reason, they are harder to find than I thought they would be), and he said he couldn't remember where he got the one he currently uses. He then told me that he had another one that he hadn't used in a while, and he didn't like it because it was too big, but I could have it if I wanted it. Well, lo and behold, he busts out* the absolute most perfect fanny pack ever.* It's made by Ace Case, and it has a small outer pouch perfect for my cell phone, and slightly bigger middle pouch for my keys and wallet, and a few other items if needed, and lastly... the main pouch which has a holster in it for a medium to large frame pistol. :2thumb:
> 
> The only issue was the strap was a few inches too short to clasp shut, but dear old mom found the exact same strap material at a fabric place for $1.61. This is a win of EPIC proportions!
> 
> *To see what I am talking about in a newer, updated version*, *CLICK HERE!*


And as final update, I got the strap extended, and the pack is awesome. Simply perfect. It holds my phone, wallet, keys, and a Glock 17 or a Baby Eagle 9mm (if I owned either of those) perfectly along with an extra magazine. No other suggestions needed... the search is over. Thanks goes out to the few people that ACTUALLY read what I was looking for. :beercheer:


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about a "murse' with balls!

It's called a Possibles Bag, used by mountain men of yore and modern day traditional muzzleloader hunters.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> How about a "murse' with balls!
> 
> It's called a Possibles Bag, used by mountain men of yore and modern day traditional muzzleloader hunters.


Thanks for nothing A$$ hat...

Admins.. please feel free to lock this thread as it is of no help and doing nothing but pissing me off.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I really like the Hawke Pak waist packs. I think it's called the GunPak or similar. Different sizes and colors other than black or glossy leather (blech). Clever extensions behind the pockets to allow a full-size pistol. Add a med patch for further diffusion.

I use my SmartCarry more than the GunPak, but it's not really a key/mobile phone carrier. You can purchase a few different configs allowing more or less junk by your junk.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You could wear something like this on the other side for your wallet and stuff.

http://www.looperlawenforcement.com/marilyn-holster.html


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think this would be perfect.
Oh, and mods keep this thread open as we have many more suggestions.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I think this would be perfect.
> Oh, and mods keep this thread open as we have many more suggestions.


LOL.. Actually... as much as I raved about the Ace Case.. I think the way I'm going to is with this bad boy... There's room in there for everything AND I get to make a fashion statement!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Or this one.. This is a little more tactical than I want... but I love it...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

d_saum you're all right. I don't care what all those other people are saying about you!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Here is a pack that would give you a bit more space.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Teton-Sports-...74603498&sr=1-1&keywords=backpacks+for+hiking


This post and d_saum's reaction has had me lmao, thank's guys I needed that

But seriously fanny facks are super cool, bet you look as good as this guy now


----------

